# Headed out in the morning on the Rifle.



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2017)

Finally got my stuff around after chasing Walleye for 3 months.Going to hit some holes as water as really low here around M-55.Going to try beads for the first time I am usually a diehard spinner fisherman.Will report back on what I find and conditions.Going to be nice to drive 1/2 a mile to fish instead of going to Bay City or Saginaw.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

How'd the bead trip go? Thinking same method tomorrow.


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ended up with kid home from school so plans changed.Going Thursday will let you guys know how it went.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2017)

Fished a few spots with no luck the river is lower than I have ever seen it in March.Time to go chase something else till we get some warm rain.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Quick trip last night. Beads. Steelie and a brown.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Lowest in 10 years, at this time. Was low a couple years ago, not quite this low.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When the weather warms, next week, the ground will start thawing again. That will muddy-up the water, and increase the flow.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

When the 2' thick slabs of ice in the woods melt it'll be at flood stage! Lmao!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> When the 2' thick slabs of ice in the woods melt it'll be at flood stage! Lmao!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> When the 2' thick slabs of ice in the woods melt it'll be at flood stage! Lmao!


Most likely, most of the ice piled below Greenwood, above does not have too much. I did see about 4-5 acres of slabs in a flat area when wandering a couple weeks ago. It was about 4 foot deep, well away from the bank.


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2017)

Went for a quick walk this morning no steelies but caught a couple Brown.Water is still low but better than last week this snow should provide the runoff to bring the big push of steelies next week.
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Any fresh fish this week? Going to take a ride up this afternoon... Pms welcome

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2017)

Bighunther said:


> Any fresh fish this week? Going to take a ride up this afternoon... Pms welcome
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Haven't seen much for fresh fish around the M55 area.Next weekend it should start getting good once it warms up next week and melts this snow.I live 1/8 of a mile from the river so I will keep you guys posted.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2017)

I do want to add though that there are fish to be had just not a good push of fresh fish.Just have to do some walking.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the response. I will probably try the lower or head a little North

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2017)

Bighunther said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the response. I will probably try the lower or head a little North
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I might go check a couple spots tomorrow depending on the weather can't catch em if your not fishing.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Moon dog (Mar 25, 2016)

RDH79 said:


> Haven't seen much for fresh fish around the M55 area.Next weekend it should start getting good once it warms up next week and melts this snow.I live 1/8 of a mile from the river so I will keep you guys posted.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How is the snow pack up there? Was wondering if the recent weather dumped a bunch up there. Looking at coming up next weekend to visit my favorite stretches. TIA


----------

